# Graphics Designer Needed



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I am looking at hiring a graphics designer on a contract basis, The designer will need to do the following:

Create Headers for sites
Logos
Full PSD layouts

Post some of your work in this thread along with a cost breakdown of what you would like to be paid for :

Header:
Logo:
PSD Website Layouts:


----------



## poldawidek (May 10, 2008)

im up for it =D contact me on my email: [email protected]


----------



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2008)

private message me your instant messaging contact and we can take a look


----------



## poldawidek (May 10, 2008)

i couldnt message u for some reason but my aim is: PoLDawidek


----------



## potroastV2 (May 10, 2008)

added........... anyone else want an interview ?


----------



## jointluver (May 11, 2008)

umm, i guess i will, it will take about 2 days though to show some of my work to you. 

via e-mail me-- [email protected]


----------



## sens1 (Jun 22, 2008)

I do this for a living, I can offer my services at a special rate to RUI if you like. I do not use aim or msn but please contact me at the email address registered to this RUI account. (I assume that you can access that info, rather not disclose publicly)


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 30, 2008)

you lookin for a graphic designer with a college degree???? I am insane with drawing on computers and shit, took classes in highschhool but dropped out of college. If you really need someone without a college degree just let me know!!


----------



## blazed24sevn (Oct 30, 2008)

heres jsut a sample of my pencil and paper stuff.... this is all i got saved on this computer!! its sloppy but i only had 10 minutes to finish it, so its rushed!


----------



## dknob (Oct 30, 2008)

http://speak.am/speakdotam.jpg
http://streamme.tv/samsignups.png
http://wearechangecoloradosprings.org/title.jpg

Made all these from scratch. I use PSP and GIMP but PSD is the same. I also do PHP/MySQL and SEO. If you like, ask me for more in PM and ill send you some links. 

I never got paid for these, but if you give me an idea of what you want, we can figure it out. I normally do full sites, usually I make designs until the customer likes one, then we move on. I only take cash and silver/gold as payment.


----------



## surfguy1936 (Nov 10, 2008)

heres my portfolio Eric Owens - Simi Valley, California - Portfolio


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 5, 2008)

I can make you absolutely bizarre and crazy headers and logos.
hit me up.


----------



## RadioKills (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ychZ3Id0Fmg


----------



## greenestimes (Dec 5, 2008)

Here's a couple peaces of my work. Let me know what you think. They where made with C4D and CS3. Note: No I did not make world of warcraft but I did build the GUI use see in the pic.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 6, 2008)

go to 99designs.com its like an ebay for design. just go, put up a description, and people add designs for your bid.. check em out


----------



## Keenly (Dec 6, 2008)

surfguy1936 said:


> heres my portfolio Eric Owens - Simi Valley, California - Portfolio


way to give your name out


----------



## D.Hydr0.DGAF (Jan 16, 2009)

Keenly said:


> way to give your name out


Fo sho, I use CS3 and Fireworks.
+----+
Offer still open?
I did my and two other sigs here.
You can kind of tell which ones they are.
But let me know if you need any gfx designers. I work CHEAP or for a badass deal. (I'm not greedy.)
+----+
OR
I havn't noticed anyt mods here, I'd moderate this bitch like no one. (Removing old threads...)
I've got years on forums, I also know my way around a cPanel.
I own and manage my own website, well I have for years but...
+----+
I'd give out my AIM but it's got my las name in it. If RollItUp or any other Admin(s) (If there are any other admins) wants to chat live I'll give it out or we could possibly go to the RIU chat. 
Jus let me know, probley isn't though.

D. 

 D.


----------



## 4seed (Feb 4, 2009)

Hell yeah if the offer is still open please let me know! My default picture is some of the work that I did. (guy with the blue face)


----------



## smoking chef (Feb 4, 2009)

ambient world. friend of mine his name is brett. Great artist. check out his web site ambientworld.com tell him Jimmy sent you.


----------



## DRGreyMind (Feb 18, 2009)

If the offer is still open i would like to apply, i will upload my portfolio by 4pm tomorrow GMT+0 Greenwich


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 14, 2009)

i design flyers and posters for night clubs.

i do a few other bits for online things too.

im not on my own comp at the mo but ill try find some of the stuff i did on the net and link ya!


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 14, 2009)

a wallpapper i did for a friend

http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l23/Tech_Nick/HarderEdgeWallpaper-Shaggy.jpg


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 14, 2009)

Captin Crazy said:


> a wallpapper i did for a friend
> 
> http://i92.photobucket.com/albums/l23/Tech_Nick/HarderEdgeWallpaper-Shaggy.jpg


here is a link to an album of some of the stuff i did! 

let me know what yas think inanyway! 

http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l23/Tech_Nick/the good stuff/?albumview=grid


----------



## paradiddle (Mar 14, 2009)

My best friend is the designer for the college I go to and has been at it for 5 years. He is always looking for xtra work. If you are interested pm me and I'll show you the college's website...all of the art on it is his(not the actual web-site, just the art)

he also designed halo-guitars logo which landed my band a sick endorsement deal. you could check out their site, most of the art on there is his, their logo was ll him... Just let me know via pm


----------



## Ejmi12 (Mar 17, 2009)

This could be something I can put a great deal of my time into. not only have i done design work for websites, but i could incorporate my own work in this. Check out a few of my designs below

-Eric
[email protected]


www.ArtWanted.com/Ejmi3612


----------



## IpFreely (Mar 25, 2009)

please IM me if the position is still open, i do this for a living and i can send you expamples.


----------



## Mattboy25 (Mar 30, 2009)

blazed24sevn said:


> heres jsut a sample of my pencil and paper stuff.... this is all i got saved on this computer!! its sloppy but i only had 10 minutes to finish it, so its rushed!



check me out if your interested http://mattlaocomics.blogspot.com/


----------



## DWR (Mar 31, 2009)

.psd web layouts... with slices or what ? or just design .psd 

size .... width ? 


footer - with programming ?

Logo - no problem  ?


----------



## beauser420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Graphic Designer following up on the position. 

Please PM me if position is still open, or I'll be checking back here every so often.

I can provide web samples, flyer samples, and pretty much any sample you would need.

I have an extensive background with print design for one of the largest fabric printers in the world. (Would rather not disclose name here)


----------



## Nuggles (May 13, 2009)

rollitup said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am looking at hiring a graphics designer on a contract basis, The designer will need to do the following:
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/193462-wanna-see-some-firepower.html

I'm a photographer/photoshop artist/Gdesigner


----------



## potifull (Jul 7, 2009)

i am skilled with both the compputer and a pen and pad, and always come with an opened mind full of ideas, here are some of my work on and off the comupter.














some banners that i did for some of my friends:
















just let me know ether way, my email is : [email protected] my yahoo messenger is : warlove345 or just get hold of me throught this. hope to hear from you soon,


----------



## superhighme (Jul 7, 2009)

So far all this shit sucks. You'd be better off using Craigslist to find a freelance graphic designer. I haven't seen a good graphic yet. Just saying. Unfortunately I wont advertise my business here. Sorry I can't be of any help, but at least I can be blunt. Its the internets


----------



## greenmountainbud (Aug 15, 2009)

i have some logos that aren't really companies, would you wanna see them along with my active website design?


----------



## breakneck (Aug 15, 2009)

$50 logos, $25 headers w/o any programming. 

Give me an example and I'll show you my style. I would rather show something LIVE than my past work.


----------



## sammywat (Oct 15, 2009)

this is a few things ive done. if u like my art and still need a graphic artist send me a e-mail!!! [email protected]


----------



## Mattboy25 (Jan 3, 2010)

dont know if this offer still stands, but check me out at www.mattlao.com i do alot of comic editorial type stuff, i'll work for 90 dollars per illustration.


----------



## MontanaMedicalCannabis (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## m3snwbrder98 (Feb 9, 2010)

eh was really bored tonight couldn't really sleep, put this together in photoshop... 


if you want it, you can have it FREE! your site is awesome 

PM for .PDF if u actually want


----------



## tboandfshady (Feb 15, 2010)

hi i am a young graphic designer. i have currently finished a diploma in creative&media (basicly multimedia) and am on a fulltime two year BTEC national in art&design.

i use gimp, illustrator and photoshop ill post 
here is some of my work:

















































here is a unfinished peice of work next to the original photo (done in illustrator):














emailme [email protected]


----------



## .moonchild (Feb 16, 2010)

heres a logo I did, figured I'd post it here


----------



## .moonchild (Feb 16, 2010)

another


----------



## .moonchild (Mar 1, 2010)

prob my best recent work


----------



## whatnow (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone recommend good photographic paper for cheap? so many different types.. nice1


----------



## I already Node (Mar 2, 2011)

I haven't drawn anything since I was about 6 and I drew my avatar, about a month ago... 

I'm not a graphic designer but I am an artist and I'm taking applications for someone to teach me graphic art design.. lol


----------



## I already Node (Mar 28, 2011)

.moonchild said:


> prob my best recent work


Hey, moonchild I need someone to make a 420 application art for an Iphone app I am making your art is perfect for it. How much to for a simple green picture with 420 on it?


----------



## bushybush (Mar 28, 2011)

Moonchild......You a writer? hahaha I can spot letter lovers a mile away. The L's and the U are killin it!


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 13, 2011)

Would you like accept a High quality Graphics Designer ???
If you want to take a chances get a special designer you can choose me for your own .....
LoL,,,,,


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 7, 2011)

Here's a go at a new logo, just a quick one. Im diggin the  though. hahah







I got a whole portfolio setup for online sharing too, let me know if your interested and I'll send it.

*Edit- Dont know why it came out so digitized, saved it as a .png and made it in Illustrator.


----------



## Kon501 (May 8, 2011)

I'm a graphic design student, not going to get all into details, but yeah man, you need it... I can produce it brother.


----------



## bornallah57 (May 17, 2011)

im Born i don't do graphic design but i do visual art get back with me i will show you some projects in case you have anything available


----------



## hightechnate (May 30, 2011)

I can definitely do what you need me to do  contact me . thanks [email protected] I am a web develepor and would love to help - not only do i know how to use the programs, I am an artist.


----------



## badKarrot (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey  i'd be really interested. i've worked with 2 big multinationals and now i'm freelancing.
for more infos this is my email : [email protected].
i wld b glad to send u some of my work (personal and with the agencys) as a portfolio.
thanks a lot


----------



## WEEGRO (Mar 22, 2012)

Is this even still going?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

bornallah57 said:


> im Born i don't do graphic design but i do visual art get back with me i will show you some projects in case you have anything available


You're at the wrong web community.


----------



## Kush70 (Mar 27, 2012)

> http://wearechangecoloradosprings.org/title.jpg


nice, very nice


----------



## hayshayshay (Feb 21, 2014)

Definitely intersted..do you have an email to send a portfolio to?


----------



## hayshayshay (Feb 21, 2014)

Also forgot to mention I have a degree in graphic design and havebeen in the field working as the head designer for a worldwide company.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 23, 2014)

This thread was made in 2008.

Thanks for offering.


----------



## Sure Shot (Feb 11, 2015)

Any time you need some help, just hit me up. I have my own website as well. Just the smallest advertising space, would be awesome! Don't worry about funds.


----------



## kayakapple (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey- I would check out 99 designs. I am running a contest now and have had great results. Check out the finalists here https://99designs.com/t-shirt-design/vote-j7d846


----------



## Zarg (Oct 31, 2017)

graphics, audio and video, light animation (can but dont like web building)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 17, 2017)

@rollitup 
Are you still looking?


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sorry no. This thread was made in 2008.


----------

